# Halo projectors



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I just wanna get peoples input on Halo project lights for the nissan sentra? Wha do you think or them, are they worth it?


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Well, I love the way they look on my car. But as for actual lighting they kinda suck. They have a very blotchy beam pattern. But like I said, I like the way they look too much to care about how well they light up the road. Soon enough Im going to add some driving lights to help out a bit.


----------



## nissansofspokane (Oct 30, 2003)

i like the lighting from them, so does my brother who has them on a 99se, my car is a 98 se-r so we both had the same headlights- stock and they sucked!! the new "clears" didnt work well. and yes foglights help.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

yes the halos look good. no they don't have the best beam pattern. changing the bulb in them helps. I'm using the XD5 H3 bulb and the difference is amazing compared to the crappy bulbs that they are shipped with.


----------



## crazy101101 (Jul 10, 2002)

The beam pattern isn't bad, but some fog lights help out alot. Otherwise they work great.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

I have them in my 200, they look awesome, but they sucked with the bulbs they came with, so i went and bought some Silverstars for them and for my fogs and it made a huge difference.



























This last picture i hadn't gotten the silverstars in the halos yet.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

im getting mine in about 6 days


----------



## dan7225 (Feb 23, 2004)

anyone ever thought about taking that horrid bulb cover off the low beams? 

i have halos on my 98 sentra se. the beam pattern really does suck. i bought some piaa super whites which look really cool with the blue halo.

i know the bulb cover is put on for a purpose; not to blind other drivers. but i really dont care. i'm thinking about taking it off so that my beam pattern isn't so blotchy.


dan :dumbass:


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

would y'all recommend driving lights or fog lights (two very different things)


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Driving lights.
You'll rarely ever need fog lights, even in fog. Also most 'fog' lights are really just low-low beams. Fog lights have to have a specific wide pattern and not be white to reflect of the fog, preferably yellow/amber. Unless you have HID which is white, a regular halogen low beam should suffice in fog.
Drving lights are super handy. They are really bright very focused (short of pencil beams) long distance lights. Perfect for night driving anywhere.

As it happens I have both Driving lights and proper fog lights. Aesthetically it may not be the best, but now I feel underequipped driving at night in any other car. Its crazy how much your regular lights miss at night compared to a driving beam. Unfortunately you can never use them if you are in traffic or if there is oncoming traffic because they are too bright. Only if you're alone.

Seth


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

driving lights it is then, thanks


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

On topic with this thread I love the halos on the car. Beam pattern isn't top of the line but it's not shabby either.

Off topic, Seth or Pat know how to wire the "halo"? I have no idea where to hook up the red and white wire, I can't get any power. Any help? Thanks

And what type of type of light is emitted with the silverstars? I assume there is no aftermarket wiring harnesses required, but what other bulbs work just as well w/out upgraded harness?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I did a whole writeup on the halos below.

But anyway just plug them into your 'parking lamps' or the other feed into the turnsignalls, the one that doesn't blink.

Seth


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

whats the best way to hook up after market driving lights? i was going to hook them up to my headlights but i cant figure out which wire is which


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Driving lights can be hooked up 1 of 2 ways.

For racing they have to be wired to your high beams so they cut when you cut the high beams (rally rules).
I have them wired directly to the battery. This way they go on and off independant of what the regular light position is and the if the car is on or off.

I think the best way to have it wired is to an acessory which goes on with the ignition and goes off when its cut. That way you can't leave them on even if the car is off.

Seth


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

sethwas said:


> Driving lights can be hooked up 1 of 2 ways.
> 
> For racing they have to be wired to your high beams so they cut when you cut the high beams (rally rules).
> I have them wired directly to the battery. This way they go on and off independant of what the regular light position is and the if the car is on or off.
> ...


i was thinking about wiring them to the battery, but i know i would accidently leave them on, so ill see if i can wire them to an accessory


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

do you know if it would be a good idea to hook them up to the sensor on the exhaust manifold?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
On mine its not hard wired or crimped or soldered to the battery. I have audio terminals which have accesory screws, so instead of plugging in an amp, I plugged in the driving lights.

Most driving lights have 4 wires coming out of the relay.
1) the switch
2) ground
3) hot lead
4) power sensor

You plug in the ground and hot-lead to the battery. The hot usually has a fuse in line to protect from any trouble.

Now in order for them to go on and off you have this power sensor. If you plug this in to the + on your battery you will be able to turn the lights on and off independent of ignition.
Better to connect it to the parking lamp feed so that they can go on and off independent of the ignition, but only if the lights are on. So when you have the parking lights on (which go on whether you are using highbeams, low beams, or none) the interior chime will go off if you left them on with the key out of the ignition. This is the safest and easiest route.

Seth


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

when i get mine after i get the crystal headlights im gonna hook the driving lights to the low beams therefore they are gonna be on whenver the lights are on ...or... i can hook them up to a switch just like ive done for the past few years to my other driving / fog lights


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

the only problem with having them connected to the lowbeams is that if you switch to your highs, the lows will cut out, and also anything hooked up to them.

Seth


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

true ..but... i hardly ever use my high beams
i use my middle finger the most


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

on installing driving lights, which wires are which on the headlights, i know the black is ground and im guessing the other two are low beam/high beam, is there an easy way to tell?
also if they are like that, then im wondering if its a good idea to hook them up to the wires where the stock driving lights would hook up? and last, if i do that will i have to get a relay switch?


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

^i know thats confusing, but i just realized all these problems after reading the other posts


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

oh yeah what would be a good accesory to also hook my driving lights up to if i dont hook them up to my headlights or stock driving lights?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Just get a haynes manual for now (or do trial and error. I have mine in the car so I can check tomorrow. Get one anyway because you'll never know when you'll need it.

As for plugging in, what do you mean the power feed, or the sensor on the relay. Power feed is to the battery. Sensor on the relay is to whichever you want. Do you want them to go on with high beams or low beams, or only when the ignition is on, or ignition off too.

Seth


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

he could use the service manual from this thread
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=60760

Personally, i do stuff by trial and error.. well i still use a tester to see which are the high beams and low...ground is easy, thats how i hooked up my halos without using the bulky harness. Now im waiting for my crystal headlights which use H4 light bulbs and the plugs that i used off of the halo harness.. are a perfect fit from what i can see... so all I will have to do is install the lights, and plug them in.. i hope


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

i did do a little bit of trial and error and i blew a 15 amp fuse, so i dont have an extra one now, i guess ill just go and buy a pack of about 10 of those fuses, and then try to hook them up


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

using a tester or a voltometer is always helpful 
I got one from wallmart for like $15, the digital one, the best tool i got when doing my electrical work in my car.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

i got my driving lights installed, there was a 15 amp fuse in the fuse box for fog lights but i dont have fog lights, so i hooked the hot wire up there. after i hooked up the ground, i took the hot wire and the wire from the lights and followed the bundle of wires for the head lights and stuff, through a hole on the side of the engine bay to the right of the battery, up through the fender above the splash guard and into the interior right under my dash to a switch.
its a realy clean install, took a lot of time, but its real professional.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

btw, would putting sylvania silverstars in the headlights of a 99 sentra make much difference?, there all ready super white.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

you mean you ran the wire through the firewall right?

And by the way i love Sylvania sylverstars, i put them in my old stock headlights and even tho the plactic on the headlights was like old and the headlights weren't see through/clear they improved my vision at night as well as improved the look of the headlights, before them i had some cheap ass hyper white lightbulbs which weren't white at all, they were blue.

I just got my crystal clear headlights and i installed the 4200k H4 (3A Racing Performance brand) bulbs and wow, they look almost like HIDs, i guess thats why they say "for off road use only" . THe bulbs ran me like $35 and im very impressed with them.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

yeah i think ill pick up some sylvania silverstars soon.

btw, on my driving lights i didnt drill a hole in my firewall to run the wires.


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

B14 Stealth, how long did it take for you to install the crystal clear headlights. I just bought and installed the crystal corners and the fitment sucks with my stock headlights and the fact that my stock headlights are a little cloudy.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

sicksilver99 said:


> yeah i think ill pick up some sylvania silverstars soon.
> 
> btw, on my driving lights i didnt drill a hole in my firewall to run the wires.


you should already have one hole there.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

esco2k2
since i had halos before, which took me few days to install... i had to cut few things ..but i did it the easy way when installing the crystal headlights i followed the sethwas steps on ripping out the grill brackets. I didn't do it before the the fitment of halos and the grill sucked, the headlights were sticking out a lot. So this time i ripped those suckers out, and put the new headlights, took about 10 minutes. The crystal clear corners dont light up where the screws are on the headlights, even tho the headlights are in a correct possition. So i just drilled another hole and put a screw in them, they fit better but not perfectly, ill take care of that later. 
So if you wanna save yourself trouble, simply take the bracket holders just like sethwas did and put the new headlights in, they will fit in perfectly. Wiring was easy since i already had the plugs from the halos (9003 connectors) connected perfectly into the H4 light bulb. Since you dont have the halos, the crystal headlights come with connectors, simply tap into the stock connectors (3 wires, ground, high beam, low beam) and connect those to the H4 bulbs. 
Those headlights are awesome they look good and they have way better beam pattern than the halos.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

yeah thats where i ran it through


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

lol we started out with halo n ended up with driving lights..


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

dont forget about crystal headlights hehe


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

When you installed the crystal headlights with the corners was the fitment on the bottom of the corners good, b/c mine on my stock headlights, the corners are wobbly on the bottom. And so when you rip out the stock grille brackets, just mount the grille with the headlights


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

oh yea and the crystal clear head/corner lights


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

back on the subject of halos', are those b14 halos' on ebay any good? the description says their JDM


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

here they are http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7908580594&category=33710


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

there is only 1 manufacturer of halo headlight assemblies regardless as to where you buy them from. They are made in asia. Does that make the JDM? they were never original equipment.

Seth


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

sicksilver99 said:


> here they are http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7908580594&category=33710


 those look like the ones i got only those are with black housing. Its cheaper to get them from ebay, if you wanna pay more you can get them from matrixracing.com


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

they had some chrome ones, but im gonna get black to go with the silver paint


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

sicksilver99 said:


> they had some chrome ones, but im gonna get black to go with the silver paint


if i were you i would just get crystal headlights, just i got the halos, and within the same week i ordered the crystals cause i couldn't stand halos. You could save yourself trouble just by not getting them. If you decide on getting them and then installing them, im pretty sure you will be disapointed with the results, i mean they look ok on the car but they beam pattern sucks. I have read many threads about that topic and i said "i dont care about beam pattern" and i got the halos anyway, and guess what... i wasted $125 on those stupid things. They ended up in the garbage ..thats how much i hated them. Plus they made my car look ricy again, they looked good on the pictures, but in person, too much chrome even with the crystal clear corners. Now im very happy after i got rid of them. I simply love crystal clear headlights. But do what you wanna do, its your choice. Good luck.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

All this talk about the crappy halo lighting:
Here's one way to fix that:










D2S

Seth


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

does removing that "thing" blind the on-coming traffic?

edit: N/M I see that you installed a projector


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^have any pics of them at night.....how is the beam pattern?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

sethwas said:


> All this talk about the crappy halo lighting:
> Here's one way to fix that:
> 
> 
> ...


hmm yes.. if you have shit load of money to do that..
why not just get BMW headlights and do a custom install, easier cause they have a projectors, if you get the right ones.


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

seth,

are those your headlights or just a pic. also, are they custom, or where did you get them, they're very nice.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

iceman said:


> seth,
> 
> are those your headlights or just a pic. also, are they custom, or where did you get them, they're very nice.


he made them into true projectors by putting a projector from a BMW headlight if im mot mistaken, and i know those are his headlights, but when you get halos, they dont came that way.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Man,
This is like living a year ago. It brings me back.

Go to:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32703

It's in my signature.

Seth


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

your signature is in another thread lol
im too lazy to copy / paste


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

It's beause of the new forum rules. The character count won't allow me to link my signature at the bottom of each reply. Even though the links themselves aren't 500 characters, the html code and web address are.

Seth


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

wow, nicely done seth. too much $$$ and time for me, what with being a poor college kid and all


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ah , when did they change the rules?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't remember, just one day my signature stopped appearing and when I went to the control panel it gave me 'max charachter count' errors.

Seth


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Ive got a big question for you guys........ Those of you whom have Halos now.... or projectors. And have h4s in there right now.... 

Do those kits come with new relays.. Or are you pretty much just wireing up H4s to the stock wiring? if so. Im gonna try and fit H4s into my 99 stock headlamps.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

They all come with new relays. But don't use them.

Seth


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

why do you say that?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Because they're cheap and will give you lots of electrical problems with turning them on and switching from high beams to low.

Seth


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

so what your saying is just to get better relays than that supplied..... Ok.. but, I didnt know that the projectors came with relays. why do they have relays over relays? dont the stock headlamps have relays like the fogs?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

What the relay harness in the halos try's to do is replace the OEM lighting system. It uses the battery for power, and the relay 'senses' when the OEM lights would go on. When it does it shunts power to the bulbs and they turn on. It's an ugly process since it takes alot of wiring and is completely redundant for the OEM system which has it's own relays and fuses.
It's easier, cleaner, and more reliable if you just cut the 3 high/low/ground wires coming from the headlight harnesses on each side into the high/low/ground on the halo assemblies.

Seth


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

sethwas said:


> It's easier, cleaner, and more reliable if you just cut the 3 high/low/ground wires coming from the headlight harnesses on each side into the high/low/ground on the halo assemblies.
> 
> Seth


ok so right there... Thats what im getting at. So basically, your hookin up an h4 bulb to the stock wireing. Now, my question that ive been trying to get answered....... Can you simply hook up h4s with a high wattage bulb say over 100/90 to an aftermarket bulb terminal (i know the stock will melt and fry-its happened allready many times with different sentras) will this new set up work.. or fry wires, melt terminals, and blow fuses? or will I be ok? Once I figure out a way to get the h4 bulb to fit into the 9004 socket slot with holder, should I be ok? Or should I just stick to the 100/80 9004 bulbs? 


ANOTHER THING LOL....... 

which is 100 and which is 80 in the 100/80 wattage is the 100 the high beam and 80 the low... or the other way around.. is the 100 the low and the 80 the high beam? 

-Travis


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

on the high wattage bulb do u know the lumens of them.. cuz high wattage doesnt mean more lumens it just mean that your are most likely gonny fry the stock ones.

when it comes to lighting lumens are the most important not wattage... the more lumens you have the more visible you see at night.

another thing is with the H4 and u plan on continuing to run high wattage you might as well get high wattage wires if you are concerned with melting or fryin the wiring.

you can find them online ranging from 8 bux - 20 bux or so.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I think anything over 5-10watts over stock will fry your harnesses. At least that's the experience on the boards. 80 is the low, 100 is the high. You don't want anything over 55 for low and 65 for high. OEM is 45/55 I think.
Like Liu said, look for lumens or light output. HID is less watts than halogen and yet they are brighter and cooler. (mind you they have a ballast that multiplies to a ton of volts...)

Seth


----------

